# Eeeeek!



## Squashy

Eeeeek! I get married next Tuuuuesday! I'm a little excited... we are getting married secretly and telling everyone afterwards so it's hard containing my excitement and not giving the game away lol, but knew you ladies wouldn't mind if I had a little squeal out loud ;-)


----------



## babynewbie

Wow a week to go! Do you mind me asking why you chose to do it secretly? I could never keep something like that quiet I'm such a blabber mouth lol


----------



## mumandco

Oh my word how exciting-squeal away!!! 

I'm also a blabber mouth and couldn't keep it a secret lol


----------



## Squashy

Lol, it's so hard not to tell the world! We've been together a long time and didn't want a wedding as such, just want to be married. Also, our families would want to invite so many people and make a fuss we just aren't into it all and wouldn't enjoy it. So we are having a no fuss motorbike wedding with just our witnesses which suits us perfectly


----------



## mumandco

That sounds awesome,totally get why your doing it the way you are. Oh and I were tempted to do it like that-apart from the motorbikes ;)


----------



## Squashy

I just can't wait, I'm very excited to finally marry my man and not have to worry about all the fuss :happydance: 6 days to go...


----------



## babynewbie

The motorbike part sounds interesting! :)


----------



## Squashy

I hope it will be lol :thumbup:


----------



## babynewbie

Hope it goes perfectly for you tomorrow! :wedding:


----------



## Bernie

Wow congratulations hope your day goes really well! I wish my hubby to be agreed to do that would be so much easier.


----------



## Logan's Mum

Best Wishes for today, hope its awesome! :flower:


----------



## Camlet

Good luck for today hope you have an amazing day :) xx


----------



## Squashy

:wedding: We got married! :wedding: Thanks ladies, we had fun, no fuss, the people who did our ceremony were lovely and we left married and happy and went for a ride :cloud9: Now to enjoy being Mr and Mrs!


----------



## Camlet

Congratulations! :) xx


----------



## babynewbie

Congratulations!


----------



## mumandco

Congratulations xxxxx


----------



## Bernie

Squashy said:


> :wedding: We got married! :wedding: Thanks ladies, we had fun, no fuss, the people who did our ceremony were lovely and we left married and happy and went for a ride :cloud9: Now to enjoy being Mr and Mrs!

Sounds perfect:cloud9: Congratulations so happy for you:flower:


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations!

Have you shared the news with everyone now?


----------



## Squashy

Thanks ladies! Yes, we have told everyone now :haha: was fun seeing their faces! Both families were happy for us and we're relieved lol. Glad we got married the way we did and we've very much enjoying being newly weds :cloud9: Goodluck ladies with your weddings, hope you all have perfect days! :happydance:


----------

